

Ask HN: Anyone want a free hour of acquisition marketing consulting? - acquihelpHN

Hey NYC HNers,<p>I got the idea for this from Franze&#x27;s post in this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9797482<p>I&#x27;m a direct acquisition marketer with about 8 years experience based in NYC, 5 years as a full time employee. I have experience in scaling paid acquisition from almost nothing to many millions per year, and have used all major paid channels. I am gainfully employed and busy, but think it&#x27;s important to network more at this point in my career.<p>I would be happy to offer an hour of consulting, over the phone or in person, for any company that has at least made $100 in revenue from their business so far. We can go over ways to optimize existing channels and to expand to new channels. Otherwise the same limitations apply as Franze has in his post.<p>Not sure if anyone will be interested, but email me at probonohn@gmail.com and I&#x27;ll get back to you soon.
======
MichaelCrawford
Id like to find backers for a crowdfunding project I am preparing. Would that
be the kind of thing you could help with?

